# The Wrestler



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2009)

I just saw this last night, it was awesome!!! 

Fox Searchlight - The Wrestler - Official Site

anyone else?


----------



## Splash Log (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes its an excellent film, very moving.  I really like that director Aronofsky, he also made "Pi" and "Requiem for a Dream"


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 8, 2009)

I may go see that tonight.


----------



## xjohnnyjohnsonx (Feb 8, 2009)

yes this was a great film. i think its nominated for an oscar aswell or was.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 8, 2009)

Eh.  Ill bet it is a great movie, but hes hard to look at nowadays.  He was perfect as Marv in Sin City, but it was his looks that helped capsulize the character.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> He was perfect as Marv in Sin City, but it was his looks that helped capsulize the character.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 9, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Eh.  Ill bet it is a great movie, but hes hard to look at nowadays.  He was perfect as Marv in Sin City, but it was his looks that helped capsulize the character.


You're telling me that he's not harsh enough looking to play an over-tenderized professional fall guy?  

If you ask me he fits the role well, he has the perfect torn-down appearance for a guy who abused his body like wrestlers do....  Now this movie could have been called any number of names, The Bull Rider, The Roughneck, The Lumber Jack, The Rugbyist, The Good, The Bad and The Ugliest Motherfucker in Hollywood.....why they chose Wrestler is beyond me....


----------



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2009)

I never realized until this movie that in many regards being a pro wrestler is similar to that of a pro bodybuilder.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 9, 2009)

I have yet to view this movie, but I will based on the recommendations you guys gave. True, Rourke with his multiple surgeries is very disturbing to look at. Which gives his role a little credence.

Now, the addition of Marissa Tomei really helps to balance this out. Giving a true meaning of beauty and the beast!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> I have yet to view this movie, but I will based on the recommendations you guys gave. True, Rourke with his multiple surgeries is very disturbing to look at. Which gives his role a little credence.
> 
> Now, the addition of Marissa Tomei really helps to balances this out. Giving a true meaning of beauty and the beast!



what surgeries has he had?


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 9, 2009)

Prince said:


> what surgeries has he had?



He's had a face lift for sure, some say he's also believed to have had other surgeries.

I don't fault him for that, it's the norm in hollywood.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 9, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> He's had a face lift for sure, some say he's also believed to have had other surgeries.
> 
> I don't fault him for that, it's the *norm* in hollywood.


....only thing is he now looks adnormal.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 9, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> ....only thing is he now looks adnormal.



Yeah plastic surgery is common...

But, Bad plastic surgery is another story.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 9, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Yeah plastic surgery is common...
> 
> But, Bad plastic surgery is another story.


I think his Surgeon mistook the idea of "Plastic Surgery" and pour molten plastic over his face and tried to mold it.  When the plastic didn't hold and fell off Rourke thought it was the top layer of his skin falling away to reveal his new self.....


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 9, 2009)

maniclion said:


> I think his Surgeon mistook the idea of "Plastic Surgery" and pour molten plastic over his face and tried to mold it.  When the plastic didn't hold and fell off Rourke thought it was the top layer of his skin falling away to reveal his new self.....



 Or, he and his surgean shared whichever drug he was doing on that particular day. Or  maybe it was the Anaesthesia...


----------



## heeholler (Feb 9, 2009)

maniclion said:


> I think his Surgeon mistook the idea of "Plastic Surgery" and pour molten plastic over his face and tried to mold it.  When the plastic didn't hold and fell off Rourke thought it was the top layer of his skin falling away to reveal his new self.....


I liked him in the movie, but he does look worse than six miles of bad fence.


----------



## Shae2K3 (Feb 10, 2009)

Anyone following WWE Raw right now?  Rorke is calling Chris Jerricho out and challenging him to a wrestling match at a paperview.  

I have respect for Rorke as an actor. Don't get it twisted. But he just doesn't actualy know what he is getting into if this actually happens.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2009)

Shae2K3 said:


> Anyone following WWE Raw right now?  Rorke is calling Chris Jerricho out and challenging him to a wrestling match at a paperview.
> 
> I have respect for Rorke as an actor. Don't get it twisted. But he just doesn't actualy know what he is getting into if this actually happens.



lol, seriously? the only reason I think Rorke might be in trouble is his age, otherwise I think he would kick Jericho's ass, don't forget Rorke was a pro boxer.


----------



## Splash Log (Feb 10, 2009)

Shae2K3 said:


> Anyone following WWE Raw right now?  Rorke is calling Chris Jerricho out and challenging him to a wrestling match at a paperview.
> 
> I have respect for Rorke as an actor. Don't get it twisted. But he just doesn't actualy know what he is getting into if this actually happens.



Umm, lets not discuss wrestling like its real, its a real indicator of intelligence.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2009)

Splash Log said:


> Umm, lets not discuss wrestling like its real, its a real indicator of intelligence.



it's all scripted yes, however Jericho was truly pissed off at Rorke for calling him out on the red carpet, did you hear the Larry King interview?


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 10, 2009)

Prince said:


> it's all scripted yes, however Jericho was truly pissed off at Rorke for calling him out on the red carpet, did you hear the Larry King interview?



I didn't watch that whole interview. Does this have anything to do with Jerricho hitting that woman? Or, does Mickey really believe he is a wrestler now?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> I didn't watch that whole interview. Does this have anything to do with Jerricho hitting that woman? Or, does Mickey really believe he is a wrestler now?



No, Mickey is a boxer/scrapper, I think he was just joking but Jericho is a prick and took it seriously, if Mickey were 20 years younger he would show Jericho just how fake wrestling really is.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 10, 2009)

Prince said:


> No, Mickey is a boxer/scrapper, I think he was just joking but Jericho is a prick and took it seriously, if Mickey were 20 years younger he would show Jericho just how fake wrestling really is.



No doubt!


----------



## Vieope (Feb 10, 2009)

_Awesome movie that director did not make a mistake yet. Lets see if Robocop is going to be awesome too. _


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 25, 2009)

^^

If anyone hasnt seen this movie, Marissa shows her tits.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> ^^
> 
> If anyone hasnt seen this movie, Marissa shows her tits.



yeah, she looks pretty damn good.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 25, 2009)

Prince said:


> I never realized until this movie that in many regards being a pro wrestler is similar to that of a pro bodybuilder.



i don't follow wrestling but aren't those guys into bodybuilding?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 2, 2009)

Great scene, what a tearjerker though!






YouTube Video


----------



## sara (Apr 2, 2009)

Mark wants to see this.. he is been begging me to go see it.. I guess I'll give it a shot


----------

